# How to determine model year of CAAD5 R700



## cdouble (Jul 26, 2009)

Trying to sell. I bought used, don't recall model year. Is there a way to tell by inspecting the bike?

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

check out the vintage cannondale site. or you can post a photo here.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

You can browser BikePedia or the product archive for a matching photo.

BikePedia, QuickBike-Complete Bike Specs
Bike Archive


----------

